# Newbie Question About Rules Or Lack OF...



## hbr (Dec 11, 2016)

To the site administrators:
Yesterday i read some information on another Canon rumors website that I thought was pertinent to one of the current topics in the forum here and would be of interest to the forum members. I mentioned this site by name. When I returned later I found that the name of the mentioned site had been replaced by asterisks. Just curious as to why it was changed. Is there bad blood between that site and this one? I often see this site referred to in their official rumor posts and I am quite certain that they have been mentioned by admin posts on this site. They don't appear to be a commercial site nor competing with this site in any way and the two sites are so similar in look that for a long time I thought both sites were being run by the same people.
So my question is this: is it taboo to mention the name of other rumor sites in this forum?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 11, 2016)

Canonrumors.com maintains friendly relationship with other photography sites, and allows you to quote from other sites, and publish link. However, if you post a link with "click bait" content, this comment will be removed.


----------



## hbr (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks ajfotofilmagem,
I posted no links, just stated that I had seen the info on their site as a reference so others could be informed.
It is not a big deal for me and in the future I will not mention another site by name, but I was very surprised because I have often seen both sites refer to info on the other site by name and by the official rumor releases.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2016)

About a year ago, there were some issues regarding certain sites, so mention of them is automatically replaced with * The list included some online stores that were spamming CR as well. I don't know what all receives the treatment.


----------



## hbr (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks, Mt Spokane Photography,
Now I understand. Maybe what I thought was a friendly exchanges was in the past.
Thanks again. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 12, 2016)

Plenty of links in posts. Don't worry if a few bad apples are kept out of the barrel! 

How could you know--unless you knew?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Plenty of links in posts. Don't worry if a few bad apples are kept out of the barrel!
> 
> How could you know--unless you knew?



I believe there was some discussion at the time, its been long ago.


----------



## pointbob (Feb 8, 2017)

How do I start a new topic? I cannot find the button. You do not have a thread on my favorite lens. The Samyang / Rokinon 12mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS (not really) Fish-eye


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2017)

pointbob said:


> How do I start a new topic? I cannot find the button. You do not have a thread on my favorite lens. The Samyang / Rokinon 12mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS (not really) Fish-eye



Read the very first topic in the site information forum. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26461.0


----------

